# South Florida October 2-4, 2014



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

FSBA Honey Bee Conference in West Palm Beach, Florida on October 2-4, 2014. The weather will be great that time of year compared to "up North." 

The conference will have a wide range of speakers and topics, including nationally known speakers. The event will be held at an upscale hotel with an apiary on the top level of the parking garage. There will be ample opportunity to interact with other beekeepers at the hotel. To facilitate beekeeper networking, the hotel will have an open bar for those staying at the hotel; free appetizers and cash bar for participants not staying at the hotel.

http://www.beekeepingconference.com/general-information.html

Bring the entire family; the West Palm Beach has attractions for all members of the family. It should still be warm enough to go swimming in the beach.

http://www.palmbeachfl.com/things-to-do/attractions/


----------

